# Untamed bird to the vet?



## pyupew (May 1, 2016)

I haven't taken Bebe to the vet yet when I got her, and I REALLY want to take her. But I don't want to stress her out, she really hates hands and her cage is way too big to take to the vet.
I did recently buy a smaller cage, but I'm not sure how to put her in there?
should I lead her in with treats? Or am I going to have to wrap a towel around her and put her in there? :/ I really don't want to stress her out.

She's already a very skittish bird, her last home gave her a lot of trauma, every little thing scares the crap out of her. Should I just wait a bit more? I've had her for at least 6 months.

She didn't have the best conditions in her last home either so I'm kinda paranoid she may have some problems that I'm unaware of. Her cage was right near a kitchen and her cage wasn't cleaned for a YEAR. There were even moths that layed eggs in her cage.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she's been with you for six months, waiting a little longer won't hurt her. The best way to get her into the small cage is to towel her and when you get to the vet, that's likely what they'll do to examine her as well. It might set you back in training and trust, but that's sometimes necessary to make sure they're healthy.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

sometimes its less stressful overall to just do what you need to then to try to accommodate and fail as the bird sees in black and white. If you feel like your bird is likely to reject your attempts, just towel him/her


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I get some success with transferring untame birds from cage to carrier by holding both doors open and against eachother, and tapping (not banging) the cage. Once you get to the vet, just let them do their thing.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I get some success with transferring untame birds from cage to carrier by holding both doors open and against eachother, and tapping (not banging) the cage. Once you get to the vet, just let them do their thing.


Before Joey figured out he could get out on his own, we did this to move him into his new cage, and hung millet where he had to be fully inside the new cage to get to it, but where he didn't have to work too hard to get to it.


----------

